# Help to understand e medical result.



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi,
I just had my medicals done at a clinic here yesterday. Everything went well but only issue was my BP which was at 130/90 and BMI was at 32.
though the doctor did not mention anything ( was very secretive) I tried to ask him whether everything was fine and would I be referred.
he said we cannot say anything :-(
today when I check my health details it mentions as below...
"Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."

What does this mean exactly.
Does this mean I have cleared the medical examination and my case will not be referred and I Can rest in peace now. I am getting very anxious as I heard the case if referred can take a long time to clear.

pls provide your inputs if any. Thanks a lot.


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

means you have cleared your medical


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks a lot. Was a bit spectical as have seen people with high BP been referred for further checks.
so was wondering if it can still be referred or it is cleared now and no further checkups needed.


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Thanks a lot. Was a bit spectical as have seen people with high BP been referred for further checks.
> so was wondering if it can still be referred or it is cleared now and no further checkups needed.


My BP was 140/80 at the medical, but after 4 days status updated to health clearance provided - no action required. If doctors find any issues with health of applicants then they call for further tests.


----------



## kingsss12 (Mar 11, 2015)

Suku1809, Can you please help me know, where can v check the status of the medical? Thanks, Ssingh


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

ssingh18 said:


> Suku1809, Can you please help me know, where can v check the status of the medical? Thanks, Ssingh


Singh, login to your immi account and click on Get Health details but you will get your status. If medical not done, then click on Organize health..link..


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Also you can go the below link....
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

this is the emedical login for the medical checkup. you need to enter your HAP ID ,Family name and DOB and you can check the report that is submitted by your doctor. It is just like the referral letter with your tests marked as completed.


----------



## Unswer (Jan 15, 2016)

suku1809 said:


> Thanks a lot. Was a bit spectical as have seen people with high BP been referred for further checks.
> so was wondering if it can still be referred or it is cleared now and no further checkups needed.



Hi suku, could you please let me know the answer for your question like the meaning of the statement below:

"Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."

BTW, I also have high BP like 155/90, will this affect my PR assessment or make me referred? I am worried about that. I am expecting your reply. Thank you very much.


----------



## Unswer (Jan 15, 2016)

John_dh said:


> My BP was 140/80 at the medical, but after 4 days status updated to health clearance provided - no action required. If doctors find any issues with health of applicants then they call for further tests.


Hi John, I also have high BP like 155/90 in the medical test, although it shows health clearance provided - no action required in my immitaccount. Will this affect my PR assessment or make me referred? I am really worried about that. I am expecting your reply. Thank you very much.


----------



## har_rki219_mc2e (Jan 1, 2011)

The results of the medical examination will be forwarded to immigration, rather than to you as the applicant. Test results are the property of the Australian government, and the doctors will not advise you whether you have passed or not. They will tell you only if they diagnose a medical condition during the exam. Source from Are you healthy enough to qualify? | Working In Australia


----------



## jadg (Jan 26, 2018)

Hello, 

I just want to ask what to do next after you completed medical? In my health assessment, it appears

"Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."

However, do I need to click on "Information provided" for the CO to review? 

I still have this "If you have attached all requested documents through this ImmiAccount, click the 'Request complete' button below to assist the department to identify this application as being ready for assessment."

Thanks in advance


----------

